# PPTP server with static-ip options



## jonfr (Mar 1, 2014)

I need to set-up an PPTP server on my FreeBSD 10-Release server for several Windows XP client computers that I a running (Currently I am using Logmein Hamachi, but that is just a temporary solution). The remote computers need to have static-IP on my LAN so I can connect to them with Samba to copy data from them if needed. I've been looking at OpenVPN but I don't think it is what I am looking for.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## _martin (Mar 1, 2014)

Here http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=44953 I've shown my PPTP configuration. As FreeBSD 10 has yet some stuff to address I had to rollback to 9.2. I'm using net/mpd5. Very good info regarding mpd5 can be found here: http://mpd.sourceforge.net/doc5/mpd.html.

I'm using IP pool range for my clients (dynamic configuration), but static should be possible. Check out docs I sent above, IPCP paragraph.


----------



## bigb89 (Mar 1, 2014)

You cannot use OpenVPN for a PPTP vpn, however, you can use OpenVPN for a remote access (client-to-site) VPN which will be similar to a PPTP vpn and actually more secure.  I'm currently using OpenVPN for a site-to-site VPN as well as a PPTP vpn for simple client-to-site access.

If you're still looking to just setting up a simple PPTP server, then you can just install mpd5 (as it has been stated in the previous reply).

Here's quick how-to guide:  http://chaucer.homeunix.net/pages/posts ... dows14.php

Also if you look in the link above, the set up is done with specific static IPs assigned to clients (instead of dynamic IPs). You can also just use an IP range the will be used to be assigned to each client via DHCP:  set ippool add pool1 172.16.1.50 172.16.1.58

In the link above, each client have already a specific IP assigned to it.


----------

